

White House opens Web site programming to public - ams1
http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20091024/ap_on_go_pr_wh/us_obama_web_site_1

======
ams1
More details: [http://techpresident.com/blog-entry/whitehousegov-goes-
drupa...](http://techpresident.com/blog-entry/whitehousegov-goes-drupal)

------
GiraffeNecktie
Wow. Talk about dumbing down to the point of incoherence "The White House has
relaunched its Web site with programming code written by the public. The White
House says it's overhauled the technical aspects of the site and now there's
computer code written in public view, available for public use and able for
the public to edit."

